# Favourite Bridge.



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

On which ship and why...


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

If this nonsense of a thread gets any sensible answers I will cartwheel naked around Trafalgar Square whilst whistling the Yellow Rose of Texas ffs.


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

Are all bridges the same then...


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

I was fascinated by the wee bridges over the UK canals when we were on a narrow boat holiday. Then there are many splendid road/rail bridges over rivers/harbours etc ... Oh, sorry Dick, I see that wasn't the type of bridge you meant (Hippy)


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

LoL' I left it wide open for that....very good Sister Eleff...


----------



## ronmac6 (Mar 1, 2009)

hi all

I felt compelled to add to this thread until I realised it actually referred to the bridge on a ship. What on earth is going on ?. A bridge on a ship is a bridge on a ship !. Much more interesting are actual bridges with history. We have all sailed under famous bridges (the Coathook in Sydney etc) but the one I remember is the little bridge at Tromso. Nothing special about the bridge but it was quite emotional after sailing from the UK to Kirkiness into weather that was horrendous. (this was winter time) After doing somersaults all the way everyone was exhausted, until we finally turned into the Fyords & suddenly we were at peace.

We retired to the officers bar for some refreshment (much needed) & the 3rd mate called us up to wish all a "Merry Xmas" & told us to get our A***s out on deck to witness passing throu Tromos. 

It was then we realised it was xmas night & everyone off duty & wives went on deck to watch the locals leaving their various churches & walking down to the quay. We were close enough for everyone to pass on festive messages as we passed through & without being soppy it was quite emotional.

Probably not the type of post you expected when you did the OP but I think much more interesting than a resume of ships bridges.

I have a feeling Steve will not fulfil his promise of cartwheel naked around Trafalgar Square whilst whistling the Yellow Rose of Texas ffs

maybe just as well

regards
ron


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

may i be the first?Bridge over troubled waters,(==D)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

ok sorry,only one ships bridge that i remember,only because it was the first and only British ship that i sailed on that had a seat at the wheel


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Wouldn't worry too much about the Cartwheeling lads. Even naked and whistling.
I have heard about this before on another site, and he didnt do it then either
West Ham fought well to stay up last year too steve ... LOL


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Steve said:


> If this nonsense of a thread gets any sensible answers I will cartwheel naked around Trafalgar Square whilst whistling the Yellow Rose of Texas ffs.


Not a nonsense at all.. I've been on some( ?) dogs of bridges. One where the 'phone to the focsle was on the port side, the one to the poop was in the stbd corner, engine room one was on the after bulkhead.....
Another where a person of average height had to stoop to see out the windows but stand on tip toes to see over the dodgers.
One with stumpy bridge wings which meant you had to bump park....
Plenty with totally crap vis... the list goes on....
I think the best I have been on was on Polarlys.. a Hurtigruten ship... I'll post a photo when I find one.....compact.. well laid out... good vis... pity the gear was 'Nocontrol'....


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*pay off*

the best ships bridge i ve been on ,the british kiwi,8-12 watch.heard the old man tell the third mate .full crew change at bombay,after 9 month trip.changed over to asians.(A)


----------



## tillo (Dec 1, 2006)

Trucker...
You'r not aloud to say asians any-more...They're Colonials!!
live long
T


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bridges*

Hi Dick.
Never mind ships bridges.My favourite bridge
is the Bridge End Inn,on of my "locals"

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*colonials*



tillo said:


> Trucker...
> You'r not aloud to say asians any-more...They're Colonials!!
> live long
> T


oooooops


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

tillo said:


> Trucker...
> You'r not aloud to say asians any-more...They're Colonials!!
> live long
> T


No, it was the Australians who were referred to as 'colonials' by the poms...maybe still are.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Queens Bridge on the way home (Thumb)


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*sigh*

bridge of sighs.when you are feeling down.(K)


----------



## vitalspark (Jan 15, 2006)

The bridge on the old _Usoga_, which used to ply Lake Victoria's waters, was colossal. My overriding memory of it is space and lots of beautiful wood. You could have staged a Grand Ball up there. 

I have a few posts of her in the Gallery under River & Lake steamers. Take a look - she was beautiful, and she had an interesting history.

Best wishes,
Dave Kennedy


----------



## rickzek (Aug 28, 2005)

MV OTAIO all QM,s never saw the bridge unless it was to paint it .
Watches were kept by the cadets. So must be the best bridge ever.
ON ON JC.


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

The Humber Bridge

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

The Bridge Over Troubled Waters.(EEK)


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

A bridge to far....


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

DICK SLOAN said:


> A bridge to far....


I was on a ship where you had to climb eight decks to get to the wheelhouse. I was knackered before I even started my watch. Now that was "A Bridge too Far"


----------

